# Is Ezekiel bread ok to eat?



## grace10209

Yup super paranoid and preg with #1 over 35, anyone know if 
This bread is ok?


----------



## harvestqueen

grace10209 said:


> Yup super paranoid and preg with #1 over 35, anyone know if
> This bread is ok?

Why wouldn't it be okay? Is there something in there I didn't know, is it because they are sprouted grains?


----------



## Borboleta

I had gestacional diabetes and that was the only bread I ate. I am a big time white bread lover but I actually liked the ezequiel bread a lot:). Go for it. And congrats!!!


----------



## grace10209

I asked because it has soy in it, and I know soy isn't "great" for pregnancy and they say to have it in moderation i think.

Thats why, PLUS im super paranoid = :haha:

I just bought it for the first time ever, have always heard how healthy it is, but now that im pregnant im double/triple checking everything. :wacko:


----------



## LuckyW

I think of Ezekiel as one of the healthiest breads out there. I mean, how whole grain can you get than flourless?

And I tend to mistrust the anti-soy arguments. I mean, sure, I avoid the stuff found in processed foods, but processed foods aren't likely to be healthful independent of soy content. Also, I guess soy is often gmo soy in the US, and I don't want to eat that either. But I really have yet to come across any study that is remotely convincing about something being wrong with organic, unprocessed soy.


----------

